
Stuff I've learned at Microsoft - justlearning
http://www.sriramkrishnan.com/blog/2009/12/stuff-ive-learned-at-microsoft.html
======
HackyGeeky
I agree with these - 1.) Lone wolf syndrome 2.) Look for the line at your door
Have experienced these - 1.) Ask for forgiveness, not for permission 2.)
(Most) Screw ups are OK Couldn't agree more - 1.) Code is king 2.) Don’t be an
asshole

I see your point, on the below, but kinda disagree - 1.) New team? Pick people
over products - Would be difficult for me to be passionate about something if
I don't like what I'm working on. And product would most likely bring out the
passion. If the people in that team are not what I'd like, well, so what, dive
in, lets see if it can be cleaned on the way.

